# The Would You Rather Game



## Nocturne (Jul 12, 2008)

This game is simple.  In it you post pose a question of would you rather do A or B and answer the question above.

Ex.

Question: Would you rather be the greatest musician ever but receive no recognition or be a successful rockstar but write music that you hate?

Response: Greatest musician ever dude \m/XP\m/

So, I'll start:

Would you rather get a billion dollars but have to spend it all in a week (no selling items) or get 100,000 dollars that you can spend whenever you want?


----------



## minihorse (Jul 12, 2008)

um the second one 

ok ok my turn would u rather get have ur wildest fantasy come ture or get a billion dollars =3


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 12, 2008)

minihorse said:


> um the second one
> 
> ok ok my turn would u rather get have ur wildest fantasy come ture or get a billion dollars =3



Wildest Fantasy personally. Money can be earned, fantasy can't.

Would you rather be a Pokemon or a Digimon?


----------



## minihorse (Jul 12, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> Wildest Fantasy personally. Money can be earned, fantasy can't.
> 
> Would you rather be a Pokemon or a Digimon?


 
digimon (personally i want to be pokigimon


----------



## minihorse (Jul 12, 2008)

)


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> Wildest Fantasy personally. Money can be earned, fantasy can't.
> 
> Would you rather be a Pokemon or a Digimon?



Pokemon... Digimons can be deleted...

Would you rather be a herm or be a prostitute?


----------



## minihorse (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> Pokemon... Digimons can be deleted...
> 
> Would you rather be a herm or be a prostitute?


 

herm oh yes


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 12, 2008)

Guys, you gotta post a question if you're going to answer.

Would you rather get a free trip around the world or a free trip to orbit around the earth?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> Guys, you gotta post a question if you're going to answer.
> 
> Would you rather get a free trip around the world or a free trip to orbit around the earth?



free trip around the world

Would you rather die knowing everyone is hurt and misses you or die knowing there's no one there that will miss you?


----------



## minihorse (Jul 12, 2008)

the first one 

ok would u rather have sex with three herm girls or three dickgirls


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

minihorse said:


> the first one
> 
> ok would u rather have sex with three herm girls or three dickgirls



three herm girls...

Would you rather have sex with a dead person or never have sex again?


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 12, 2008)

Never have sex again...

Would you rather get trapped in a hallway with Jason or with Michael Jackson?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Never have sex again...
> 
> Would you rather get trapped in a hallway with Jason or with Michael Jackson?



Michael Jackson... xD He can't do shit to me!!

Would you rather be trapped in an elevator for a day without food or trapped in a closet with the ugliest tentacle monster for a day?


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 12, 2008)

Elevator. No tentacles for me please.


Would you rather be uber fat or anorexic?


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> Michael Jackson... xD He can't do shit to me!!
> 
> Would you rather be trapped in an elevator for a day without food or trapped in a closet with the ugliest tentacle monster for a day?



LOL so true  

UBER FAT!!!!!!! 


Would you rather be set on fire or doused in acid?


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 12, 2008)

Trapped in an elevator.  Who could eat with that monster right there?

Would your rather meet your childhood nightmare for real or develop an intense fear of the color maroon?


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 12, 2008)

Damn it going by too fast!!!


oh well, develop fear for maroon

would you rather be doused in acid or be set on fire?


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 12, 2008)

Set on fire, that's easy to put out.

Would you rather be doomed to a life of complete solitude or being constantly in the limelight?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Fluffyfox said:


> Set on fire, that's easy to put out.
> 
> Would you rather be doomed to a life of complete solitude or being constantly in the limelight?



doomed of solitude... xD I hate publicity.

Would you rather be known for a porn video you made or for a weird and strange conspiracy?


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 12, 2008)

Porn video.  Sex appeal over craziness I guess, but the slut factor does nothing for me.

Would you rather grow a tail and be ridiculed or live a day as your least favorite kind of animal?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> Porn video.  Sex appeal over craziness I guess, but the slut factor does nothing for me.
> 
> Would you rather grow a tail and be ridiculed or live a day as your least favorite kind of animal?



TAIL!! 0w0 You can pick things up with it!

Would you rather have no hands or no feet?


----------



## ExTo (Jul 12, 2008)

No feet, prothesis are actually not completely sucky for those.

Would you rather have to live the rest of your life in canicular weather or winter frost?


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 12, 2008)

ExTo said:


> No feet, prothesis are actually not completely sucky for those.
> 
> Would you rather have to live the rest of your life in canicular weather or winter frost?



Winter, I love the cold.

Would you rather all your favorite music be taken away or lose you right pinky?


----------



## Nargle (Jul 12, 2008)

Favorite music taken away, I don't really have any musical preferences n.n Plus, how can I play my clarinet with no pinky? 

Would you rather live on a small boat (With a roof and stuff) Or live underground? Forever, mind you.


----------



## Monak (Jul 12, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Favorite music taken away, I don't really have any musical preferences n.n
> 
> Would you rather live on a small boat (With a roof and stuff) Or live underground? Forever, mind you.



The boat

Would you rather lose your sight or your hearing?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Monak said:


> The boat
> 
> Would you rather lose your sight or your hearing?



sight... love is blind. :3

Would you rather live forever and immortal or live only for a week with cancer?


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> sight... love is blind. :3
> 
> Would you rather live forever and immortal or live only for a week with cancer?



Forever, then i can see everything.

Would you rather live with old cranky people or with a bunch of furries who wear fursuits all the time?


----------



## Monak (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> sight... love is blind. :3
> 
> Would you rather live forever and immortal or live only for a week with cancer?



I would take immortality.

would you rather give your life for another to live or watch them die.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Monak said:


> I would take immortality.
> 
> would you rather give your life for another to live or watch them die.



I'd give my life.

Would you rather marry for sex or marry for love?


----------



## Monak (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> I'd give my life.
> 
> Would you rather marry for sex or marry for love?



something I am already doing , and its all about the love YAY LOVE!

would you rather be able to fly or be able to see the future?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Monak said:


> something I am already doing , and its all about the love YAY LOVE!
> 
> would you rather be able to fly or be able to see the future?



FLY!! 0w0;;

Would you rather die saving someone from a fire or die saving someone from drowning?


----------



## Krimzen (Jul 12, 2008)

Monak said:


> something I am already doing , and its all about the love YAY LOVE!
> 
> would you rather be able to fly or be able to see the future?


 
Be able to fly^^
 would you rather die from cancer, or get hit by a parked car and then drop dead?


----------



## Monak (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> FLY!! 0w0;;
> 
> Would you rather die saving someone from a fire or die saving someone from drowning?



Drowning cause I float no matter what (even with a diving belt) 

would you rather die in a skydiving accident or a car accident?


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 12, 2008)

Skydiving because you would probably die faster.

Would you rather be famous with a drug addiction that you eventually die from or homeless for life with a clean bill of health?


----------



## Kajet (Jul 12, 2008)

Famous, I don't think I could live without a home.

Would you rather live without internet or all other electronic entertainment?


----------



## Monak (Jul 13, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Famous, I don't think I could live without a home.
> 
> Would you rather live without internet or all other electronic entertainment?



all other because , with the net I can get them anyways HEHEHEHE

would you rather find a cure for cancer or find 50 billion dollars


----------



## mukichan (Jul 13, 2008)

Monak said:


> all other because , with the net I can get them anyways HEHEHEHE
> 
> would you rather find a cure for cancer or find 50 billion dollars



find 50 billion dollars to donate towards a cure for cancer!! >:3

Would you rather have a zombie blow you off, or be tentacle raped?


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 13, 2008)

tentacle rape

have to kill your best friend or an innocent child?


----------



## Monak (Jul 13, 2008)

mukichan said:


> find 50 billion dollars to donate towards a cure for cancer!! >:3
> 
> Would you rather have a zombie blow you off, or be tentacle raped?



I'd knock the zombie's teeth out then have at it.  

would you rather stay on earth or go with an alien race that offered you a one way trip with them.


----------



## Monak (Jul 13, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> tentacle rape
> 
> have to kill your best friend or an innocent child?



*drops the childs snapped off head* too late............

would you rather be a human with super human powers , or a fur with no powers.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 13, 2008)

Monak said:


> *drops the childs snapped off head* too late............
> 
> would you rather be a human with super human powers , or a fur with no powers.




fur with no powers, i couldnt trust myself with the responsibilities of the powers

pokemon or digimon


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 13, 2008)

hmm hard choice
digimon

coffee or tea


----------



## Monak (Jul 13, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> fur with no powers, i couldnt trust myself with the responsibilities of the powers
> 
> pokemon or digimon



pokemon I would totally want to be a Mew

would you rather eat a wheel or cheese or a gallon of ice cream


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 13, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> fur with no powers, i couldnt trust myself with the responsibilities of the powers
> 
> pokemon or digimon



I guess pokemon.

Would you rather have to gnaw off your pinned hand to escape a slow death or cut off your entire arm with a bone saw?


----------



## Lukar (Jul 13, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> I guess pokemon.
> 
> Would you rather have to gnaw off your pinned hand to escape a slow death or cut off your entire arm with a bone saw?



Oi, tough choice. @.@ I'm gonna go with the bone saw, because you left opportunities in the choice for anesthetics. xD

Would you rather talk to a Pedobear at his house, or jump off a cliff?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 13, 2008)

Lukar said:


> Oi, tough choice. @.@ I'm gonna go with the bone saw, because you left opportunities in the choice for anesthetics. xD
> 
> Would you rather talk to a Pedobear at his house, or jump off a cliff?



pedobear, he got nothing on me. ^^

would you rather dive into a pool of jello and drown in jello, or dive into a pool of harmless snakes?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 13, 2008)

Jump off a cliff.


Be eaten by rabid weasels or have dinner with our 'current' president?
 (This is like the 'This or That' thread.)


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 13, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> (This is like the 'This or That' thread.)



Trying to make it a little more interesting by avoiding simple preference questions.  Its kinda like the big book of questions or the board game WTF.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 13, 2008)

have dinner with bush, and make him pronounce words funny, its hilarious

shopping spree or save the cash?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 13, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> have dinner with bush, and make him pronounce words funny, its hilarious
> 
> shopping spree or save the cash?



Save the cash.  ^.-.^

Would you rather work at Wal Mart or eat at Mcdonald's?


----------



## minihorse (Jul 13, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Save the cash. ^.-.^
> 
> Would you rather work at Wal Mart or eat at Mcdonald's?


 

wal mart


----------



## minihorse (Jul 13, 2008)

would u rather fuck someone or get fucked


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

minihorse said:


> would u rather fuck someone or get fucked


that's a mite obvious isn't it? I'm taking choice one.

Would you rather eat sand or eat your hat?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 13, 2008)

Eat the sand. Too much fiber can spoil your apetite. XD

Would you rather date Paris Hilton or Britney Spears? (I know, bad taste! XP )


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jul 13, 2008)

Monarq said:


> that's a mite obvious isn't it? I'm taking choice one.
> 
> Would you rather eat sand or eat your hat?



My hat is made out of digestible fibers, so definitely my hat.

Would you rather have sex with Rosie O'Donnell, or Halle Berry but she's been dead for six hours?


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 13, 2008)

Eat sand, it'd probably go down easier.

Would you rather have your furry rant thread (not pointing fingers to anyone ) put in the local newspaper or be banned from FA?


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Would you rather date Paris Hilton or Britney Spears? (I know, bad taste! XP )


Paris. She's rich.



capthavoc123 said:


> Would you rather have sex with Rosie O'Donnell, or Halle Berry but she's been dead for six hours?


The dead one.



> Would you rather have your furry rant thread (not pointing fingers to anyone :smile put in the local newspaper or be banned from FA?


The first one.

Would your rather be castrated at 20 and live to 110 or be eaten alive right now?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 13, 2008)

Castrated. But studies have shown that there's no real affect of a man's life from castration.

Would you rather go to Neptune or discover life on other planers by going to another galaxy?


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Castrated. But studies have shown that there's no real affect of a man's life from castration.
> 
> Would you rather go to Neptune or discover life on other planers by going to another galaxy?


option II

Would you rater drink a gallon of sweat or a gallon of donkey semen?


----------



## minihorse (Jul 13, 2008)

the first one 

ok would u rather get mauled by a bear or fucked by one


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

minihorse said:


> the first one
> 
> ok would u rather get mauled by a bear or fucked by one


I'm gonna be mauled!

Would you rater be banned from computers forever or being under house arrest forever?


----------



## minihorse (Jul 13, 2008)

Monarq said:


> I'm gonna be mauled!
> 
> Would you rater be banned from computers forever or being under house arrest forever?


 
the second one 

ok would u rather be eaten alive by a pack of wolfs or live like wolf


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd rather live like a wolf.

WYR eat a half dead cat or be a half dead cat who is eaten?


----------



## minihorse (Jul 13, 2008)

the first one 

ok would u rather rule the world of kittens or rule the world of puppies


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

KITTTY!

WYR vomit for 3 straight days or clean up 3 days worth of vomit?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 13, 2008)

Monarq said:


> KITTTY!
> 
> WYR vomit for 3 straight days or clean up 3 days worth of vomit?



clean up...

jump into a pool of snakes or jump into a pool of scorpions?


----------



## maxman87 (Jul 14, 2008)

Snakes... they might be non-poisonous snakes.

Would you rather have a twin brother or a twin sister?


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jul 14, 2008)

Twin brother. Can't stand my older sister as it is.

Would you rather sing in front of one person or in front of a crowd?


----------



## Krimzen (Jul 14, 2008)

Sing in front of one person
Would you rather be a quadriplegic, or be maimed by mongooses?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 14, 2008)

quadriplegic...

would you rather go streak across the beach or go streak across at a rave?


----------



## Nylak (Jul 14, 2008)

mukichan said:


> would you rather go streak across the beach or go streak across at a rave?


 
Definitely the rave.  XD  People would be less likely to notice that you were doing something abnormal, and you could always just say you were high (probably were, anyway).


If you _had_ to wear it, would you rather buy used boxers or gym socks off of eBay?


----------



## SeanxCross (Jul 14, 2008)

lol, gym socks. I could never handle not knowing where those boxers came from... feet don't bother me as much. Icky crotches! 

Would you rather (in your current state) have to go through first grade or eleventh grade again?


----------



## xKagex (Jul 14, 2008)

SeanxCross said:


> lol, gym socks. I could never handle not knowing where those boxers came from... feet don't bother me as much. Icky crotches!
> 
> Would you rather (in your current state) have to go through first grade or eleventh grade again?


First. i'd be such a smartass. 
"I WANNA BE A JEEP WHEN I GROW UP!"

Which would you rather be
shot in the foot every morning when you woke up for the next 40 years
or shot in the head and killed instantly


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 14, 2008)

First grade, deifinitely.

Would you rather have alcohol have no effect on you or 10x the effect?


----------



## xKagex (Jul 14, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> First grade, deifinitely.
> 
> Would you rather have alcohol have no effect on you or 10x the effect?



no effect. think of how much money you could win in drinking contests. 

Be boiled alive or eaten alive?


----------



## Nargle (Jul 14, 2008)

Eaten alive, hopefully they start at my head XD

Would you rather be a fish that lives in transparent mashed potatoes or Jello?


----------



## wolfmagik (Jul 14, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Eaten alive, hopefully they start at my head XD
> 
> Would you rather be a fish that lives in transparent mashed potatoes or Jello?



Jello, its nummier.

Would you rather do something that sucks now, but has great perks later, or something that feels great now, but has horrible repercussions in the future?


----------



## xKagex (Jul 14, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Eaten alive, hopefully they start at my head XD
> 
> Would you rather be a fish that lives in transparent mashed potatoes or Jello?



sucks now, is better later

if you had to be forcefully castrated, which tool would you preffer to be used.
a spoon, or plastic butter knife


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 14, 2008)

xKagex said:


> sucks now, is better later
> 
> if you had to be forcefully castrated, which tool would you preffer to be used.
> a spoon, or plastic butter knife


Butter knife. The butter knife will cause blood to start pouring sooner than the spoon, thus dying from the lack of blood a quicker experience then the consistent pounding and rubbing and scraping of the spoon.

hmm would you rather have incurable cancer, or being stuck with an annoying anime fanboy for the rest of your life?


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 14, 2008)

Incurable cancer.  I'm going into the armed services, so even if it disqualifies me from joining them, I'm sure I could sign on with Blackwater.  My life's gonna be short anyways... *shrugs*

Would you rather take a fatal gunshot for a complete stranger or shoot one of your best friends?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 14, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> Incurable cancer.  I'm going into the armed services, so even if it disqualifies me from joining them, I'm sure I could sign on with Blackwater.  My life's gonna be short anyways... *shrugs*
> 
> Would you rather take a fatal gunshot for a complete stranger or shoot one of your best friends?



take a gunshot...

Would you rather strip in front of the entire school and masturbate to the national anthem, or play strip poker with your teachers?


----------



## xKagex (Jul 14, 2008)

mukichan said:


> take a gunshot...
> 
> Would you rather strip in front of the entire school and masturbate to the national anthem, or play strip poker with your teachers?



play strip poker with my teachers. lol. I kick ass at poker. \

raped by a momnkey or sat on by a elephant


----------



## mukichan (Jul 14, 2008)

xKagex said:


> play strip poker with my teachers. lol. I kick ass at poker. \
> 
> raped by a momnkey or sat on by a elephant



uh... raped by monkey... At least oyu can survive that... Dunno about your mentality though. =_=;

Have no pinkies or have no thumbs?


----------



## Hammy (Jul 14, 2008)

mukichan said:


> Have no pinkies or have no thumbs?


 
No pinkies. with thumbs I can still open door and use other stuff

Would u rather skydive or bunge jump?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 14, 2008)

skydive... >>; At least there's a person strapped to your back.

unable to touch or unable to see?


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Jul 14, 2008)

Unable to see...for the simple fact that not having the sense of touch, would suck.

One month homeless out in the street, or one month in a jail cell with serious criminals.


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 14, 2008)

One month homeless.  I'm a decent pick-pocket.

Would You Rather have furry ear and no tail, or tail and no furry ears.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 14, 2008)

Tail. If people tried looking at me funny for it, I'd whip em some.

Would you rather suck or blow?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 14, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> One month homeless.  I'm a decent pick-pocket.
> 
> Would You Rather have furry ear and no tail, or tail and no furry ears.



TAIL!!! owo

Eat out every single day for a whole year or eat ramen every single day for a whole year.


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 14, 2008)

Ramen!  Hell yes!

WYR freeze or burn to death?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 14, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> Ramen!  Hell yes!
> 
> WYR freeze or burn to death?



freeze...

WYR live in a tree for the rest of your life or live in a closet for the rest of your life?


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 14, 2008)

mukichan said:


> freeze...
> 
> WYR live in a tree for the rest of your life or live in a closet for the rest of your life?


I wanna live in a tree!


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm just gonna add a question 
WYR have to drive a car in China or ride a bike around California?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 14, 2008)

Ride a bike in Cali. The gas is too expensive.

Would you rather listen to Dragostea Din Tei for four hours straight or dance to Caramelldansen for two?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 14, 2008)

caramell for two...

Would you rather be a rockstar or a pornstar?


----------



## Monak (Jul 14, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> I'm just gonna add a question
> WYR have to drive a car in China or ride a bike around California?



bike in california

would you rather kill a million people to save your mate , or let your mate die to save 50 million.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 14, 2008)

mukichan said:


> caramell for two...
> 
> Would you rather be a rockstar or a pornstar?



Rockstar for sure.

Would you rather put a sword through your thigh or a bullet through your shoulder?


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 14, 2008)

mukichan said:


> caramell for two...
> 
> Would you rather be a rockstar or a pornstar?


Rockstar definatle jamming on a guitar is awesome


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 14, 2008)

Bullet.

Would you rather go to a German opera for five hours or watch a boring documentary on a boring president for five hours?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 14, 2008)

Samoya_Wulf said:


> Rockstar definatle jamming on a guitar is awesome



Um... you're supposed to answer and make up a qeustion too, babe....

starve to death or bleed to death?


----------



## Monak (Jul 14, 2008)

mukichan said:


> Um... you're supposed to answer and make up a qeustion too, babe....
> 
> starve to death or bleed to death?



bleed , cause it can happen in a couple of minutes , where starvation could take weeks.

would you rather join a cult or become a devout christian.


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 14, 2008)

mukichan said:


> Um... you're supposed to answer and make up a qeustion too, babe....
> 
> starve to death or bleed to death?


oh

Drown or get shot in the genitals


----------



## mukichan (Jul 14, 2008)

shot in the genitalia. xD Not like I need them!

Would you rather use a glass dildo or a plastic dildo?


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 14, 2008)

mukichan said:


> shot in the genitalia. xD Not like I need them!
> 
> Would you rather use a glass dildo or a plastic dildo?


Plastic im afraid glass would break inside me 0.0

Mauled by a pack of wolves or bitten by a black orb weaver spider


----------



## mukichan (Jul 14, 2008)

Samoya_Wulf said:


> Plastic im afraid glass would break inside me 0.0
> 
> Mauled by a pack of wolves or bitten by a black orb weaver spider



wolves... I fucking hate spiders...

eaten alive by a zombie or eaten alive by a shark/alligator/some other animal?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 14, 2008)

Alligator. At least I know what it'll do to me.

Would you rather eat Engish cooking or not eat ever again?


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 14, 2008)

mukichan said:


> wolves... I fucking hate spiders...
> 
> eaten alive by a zombie or eaten alive by a shark/alligator/some other animal?


Gotta go with zombie I love those things

Grow wings and fly or control fire to burn stuffs


----------



## mukichan (Jul 14, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Alligator. At least I know what it'll do to me.
> 
> Would you rather eat Engish cooking or not eat ever again?



English cookin.... I eat to live... Not live to eat. :/

Eat mold or eat vomit?


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 14, 2008)

mukichan said:


> English cookin.... I eat to live... Not live to eat. :/
> 
> Eat mold or eat vomit?


Vomit at least I cant get poisemed from that

Eat a penis (no not sexual actual eat it) or down a gallon of motor oil


----------



## mukichan (Jul 14, 2008)

Samoya_Wulf said:


> Vomit at least I cant get poisemed from that
> 
> Eat a penis (no not sexual actual eat it) or down a gallon of motor oil



Eat a penis... In Vietnam, bull penis is a delicacy (or so I've been told)....

Live the rest of your life as a vampire (immortal and all that jazz), or have only 3 days to live with cancer


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 14, 2008)

mukichan said:


> Eat a penis... In Vietnam, bull penis is a delicacy (or so I've been told)....
> 
> Live the rest of your life as a vampire (immortal and all that jazz), or have only 3 days to live with cancer


Vampire, I like living kay thanks.

Would you rather live in a musical of be doomed to a life of silence?


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 14, 2008)

mukichan said:


> Eat a penis... In Vietnam, bull penis is a delicacy (or so I've been told)....
> 
> Live the rest of your life as a vampire (immortal and all that jazz), or have only 3 days to live with cancer


3 days I would hate being immortal and watch all those I care for die while I couldn't join them

Fight a werewolf in blood rage or a vampire with a screw loose


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 14, 2008)

Samoya_Wulf said:


> 3 days I would hate being immortal and watch all those I care for die while I couldn't join them
> 
> Fight a werewolf in blood rage or a vampire with a screw loose


Fight a vampire. Can anyone say holy water?

Would you rather live in a musical of be doomed to a life of silence?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 14, 2008)

Vampire. I dun' wanna be a were-otter!

Would you rather be stuck in the same room as a killer or be trapped in a tank with a killer whale?


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 14, 2008)

Fluffyfox said:


> Fight a vampire. Can anyone say holy water?
> 
> Would you rather live in a musical of be doomed to a life of silence?


live in a musical I hate everything silent for to long

Live life feeling numb or live with all the emotions and consquences


----------



## mukichan (Jul 14, 2008)

Fluffyfox said:


> Fight a vampire. Can anyone say holy water?
> 
> Would you rather live in a musical of be doomed to a life of silence?



Musical.. At least I can sing and dance!!

Bitten by a vampire or bitten by a werewolf?


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 14, 2008)

mukichan said:


> Musical.. At least I can sing and dance!!
> 
> Bitten by a vampire or bitten by a werewolf?


Definately werwolf ^^

Kill a thousand to save the one you love, or have the one you love die to save a thousand


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh god thats hard.  The romantic in me says save the one I love, but the realist in me says ITS A 1,000 EFFING PEOPLE.  So I guess the people.

Would you rather commit cannibalism on one person to survive or have to kill and eat 1,000 cute puppies and kittens?


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 14, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> Oh god thats hard. The romantic in me says save the one I love, but the realist in me says ITS A 1,000 EFFING PEOPLE. So I guess the people.
> 
> Would you rather commit cannibalism on one person to survive or have to kill and eat 1,000 cute puppies and kittens?


Canibalism I like animals to much lol plus always wondered wht human taste like

bath in the blood of animals or swim through the entire artic coast


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 14, 2008)

Samoya_Wulf said:


> Canibalism I like animals to much lol plus always wondered wht human taste like
> 
> bath in the blood of animals or swim through the entire artic coast




 artic coast i like animals too i would  rather be cold then bath in blood


save a dog/cat form a house fire  or save your family form the same fire


----------



## minihorse (Jul 14, 2008)

TamaraRose said:


> artic coast i like animals too i would rather be cold then bath in blood
> 
> 
> save a dog/cat form a house fire or save your family form the same fire


 

my family 
ok would u rather sit in a pool of ice for three hours or run on a line hot coals for three hours


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 14, 2008)

TamaraRose said:


> artic coast i like animals too i would  rather be cold then bath in blood
> 
> 
> save a dog/cat form a house fire  or save your family form the same fire



Family...

Wow, you furries.

Shall we just get to it?

Save humanity or save another species of animal?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 14, 2008)

My family.

Sing in an opera or jump off a cliff?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 14, 2008)

minihorse said:


> my family
> ok would u rather sit in a pool of ice for three hours or run on a line hot coals for three hours



ice... 

drink your own blood or drink someone else's?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 14, 2008)

mukichan said:


> ice...
> 
> drink your own blood or drink someone else's?


 
My own.

Would you rather watch Eragon or read it?


----------



## Monarq (Jul 14, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> My own.
> 
> Would you rather watch Eragon or read it?


stab myself with a pencil.

WYR walk on coals or get stepped on by an elephant?


----------



## minihorse (Jul 14, 2008)

walk on coals 

wyr eat raw cow meat or eat cow shit


----------



## Monarq (Jul 14, 2008)

raw meat, that's easy.

WYR eat your shoe or your hat?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 14, 2008)

minihorse said:


> walk on coals
> 
> wyr eat raw cow meat or eat cow shit


Cow meat.

Would you rather listen to Hannah Montana or The Naked Brothers Band?


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 14, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Cow meat.
> 
> Would you rather listen to Hannah Montana or The Naked Brothers Band?



hannah montana

would you  rather...date hannah montana or go on a blind date with some one  you dunno?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 14, 2008)

TamaraRose said:


> hannah montana
> 
> would you  rather...date hannah montana or go on a blind date with some one  you dunno?



date hannah montana... >>; Isn't she perfectly legal yet?

Would you rather be trapped in a room surrounded by computers that was playing 2 Girls, 1 Cup or 4 Girls Fingerpaint.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 15, 2008)

2 girls 1 cup thought it was funny

would you rather die really painfully and get whatever you want in life or die peacefully and not get the things you want in life?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd rather go to the movies.

Would you rather eat your own arm or not eat again if you were trapped on a desert island?


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 15, 2008)

I guess I'm obligated to try to survive, so the arm goes!

Would you rather dump out all the gas in your car right now or delete all your FA favorites?


----------



## Nargle (Jul 15, 2008)

Delete my FA favs, never been on the site XD (Then again, I'd still be safe saying dump the gas out of my car seeings as I don't have one... But gas costs money =D)

Would you rather be covered in coconut-ish hairs for the rest of your life, or have florescent pink skin and be forced to wear short-shorts in both instances?


----------



## xKagex (Jul 15, 2008)

WHOOT FOR FLORESCENT COLORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Would you rather be forced to eat your own dominant hand off your body, or your right foot.


----------



## Monak (Jul 15, 2008)

xKagex said:


> WHOOT FOR FLORESCENT COLORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Would you rather be forced to eat your own dominant hand off your body, or your right foot.



I'd go with the hand.

would you rather eat a seal or a deep fried child?


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 15, 2008)

seal...

kill your parents or your siblings


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 15, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> seal...
> 
> kill your parents or your siblings



Siblings...

Would you rather get shot in the ass or take a piece of shrapnel to the chest?


----------



## Halfeb_the_Dingo (Jul 15, 2008)

Shot in the ass, no competetion

Would you rather lose control of your mouth or you sphincter?


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 15, 2008)

Halfeb_the_Dingo said:


> Shot in the ass, no competetion
> 
> Would you rather lose control of your mouth or you sphincter?



Mouth... 

Would you rather be trapped in a world full of zombies... or have Seratuhl and Rilvor hunting you down...  

(LOL  Either way you're in for a world of hurt.)


----------



## xKagex (Jul 15, 2008)

TundraWolfBlade said:


> Mouth...
> 
> Would you rather be trapped in a world full of zombies... or have Seratuhl and Rilvor hunting you down...
> 
> (LOL  Either way you're in for a world of hurt.)



I'd take a world of zombies any day. 
If you're smart about it, survival is possible.

would you rather have to chop off an arm that is crushed under a boulder with a pocket knife, or die with your arm crushed under the boulder in 40 hours


----------



## Monak (Jul 15, 2008)

xKagex said:


> I'd take a world of zombies any day.
> If you're smart about it, survival is possible.
> 
> would you rather have to chop off an arm that is crushed under a boulder with a pocket knife, or die with your arm crushed under the boulder in 40 hours



I'd chew the arm off so I wouldn't go hungry while I was trapped

would you rather fight a bear or ten full grown men?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 15, 2008)

Monak said:


> I'd chew the arm off so I wouldn't go hungry while I was trapped
> 
> would you rather fight a bear or ten full grown men?



20 full grown men. ^w^ I know where it really hurts!

WYR drink nothing but energy drinks for the rest of your life or drink nothing but sodas for the rest of your life.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 15, 2008)

mukichan said:


> 20 full grown men. ^w^ I know where it really hurts!
> 
> WYR drink nothing but energy drinks for the rest of your life or drink nothing but sodas for the rest of your life.



energy drinks.... 0___0
WHOOHOO!!! *bounces off walls*

WYR be the last person on earth, fighting mutant creatures for your own survival. or just let yourself die?


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 15, 2008)

Last person on earth etc. etc. Not too into the whole giving up my life thing.

Would you rather live with /b/tards or live in acid that slowly burns you to death, taking months and causing excruciating pain?


----------



## Monak (Jul 15, 2008)

xKagex said:


> energy drinks.... 0___0
> WHOOHOO!!! *bounces off walls*
> 
> WYR be the last person on earth, fighting mutant creatures for your own survival. or just let yourself die?



I wouldn't mind being the last person on Earth I mean there are so many things one can do , and no one could judge you for it.

wyr learn all of the truths of the universe or get 10 billion dollars?


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 15, 2008)

xKagex said:


> energy drinks.... 0___0
> WHOOHOO!!! *bounces off walls*
> 
> WYR be the last person on earth, fighting mutant creatures for your own survival. or just let yourself die?


 
I'd live, imaginary friends are always an option (I can totally tell yougot that idea from "I am Legend")

Would you rather, live a happy were you've done everything you've ever wanted to do, or live a long displeasing life and die old.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 15, 2008)

Ruiisu said:


> I'd live, imaginary friends are always an option (I can totally tell yougot that idea from "I am Legend")
> 
> Would you rather, live a happy were you've done everything you've ever wanted to do, or live a long displeasing life and die old.


(Actually, I've never seen I am Legend. lawlz. )
Live fast, die happy. 


WYR know what day you were going to die, or choose how you were going to die?


----------



## Monak (Jul 15, 2008)

I would like to know what day so I could go around blowing people to shit and doing all sorts of other fun activities.

wyr watch the happening or scoop your eyes out with a spoon?


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 15, 2008)

Choose how, I'd choose something stupidly heroic and overly dramatic.

Would you rather yiff in hell or live in heaven?
(I choose the hell)

*ADD*

Watch the happening, I guess. My question still stands.


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 15, 2008)

ShadowKnuckles said:


> Choose how, I'd choose something stupidly heroic and overly dramatic.
> 
> Would you rather yiff in hell or live in heaven?
> (I choose the hell)
> ...


 

wow.........I'd rather live in heaven.......



Would you RATHER....... Eat salty snacks for the rest of your life or Sweet snacks?

(Sweet for me)


----------



## Monarq (Jul 15, 2008)

SWEET

WYR kill a toad or kill a frog?


----------



## xKagex (Jul 15, 2008)

Monarq said:


> SWEET
> 
> WYR kill a toad or kill a frog?



toad.

would you rather go blind, deaf, and mute, or never be able to have sex again?


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 15, 2008)

xKagex said:


> toad.
> 
> would you rather go blind, deaf, and mute, or never be able to have sex again?


 
Not be able to have sex again (Well all I have to say is I have nothing to lose).


Would you RATHER.....

work in a cubicle in some office or at a fast food resaurant?


----------



## xKagex (Jul 15, 2008)

Ruiisu said:


> Not be able to have sex again (Well all I have to say is I have nothing to lose).
> 
> 
> Would you RATHER.....
> ...



cubicle. I could do web design from a cubicle.  And game design or game testing from a cubicle. ^_______^

WYR jump off the top of the empire state building and fall to your death
or have someone drop a penny off the top of the empire state bulding and have it hit you and kill you?


----------



## Monarq (Jul 15, 2008)

option one.

WYR have to kill a puppy with your bare hands or throw a kitten into a wood chipper?


----------



## Monak (Jul 15, 2008)

Monarq said:


> option one.
> 
> WYR have to kill a puppy with your bare hands or throw a kitten into a wood chipper?



the puppy cause I love cats.

repeating myself , wyr learn all the truths of the universe or get 10 billion dollars.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 15, 2008)

Monak said:


> the puppy cause I love cats.
> 
> repeating myself , wyr learn all the truths of the universe or get 10 billion dollars.



the money. no second thoughts whatsoever.
cuz here's the thing, I die. all that truth goes byebye. I get 10 billion, there's still some money there for if I have kids and such.

WYR streak across a hockey rink in the NHL durring the national anthem, or across a NFL football field durring the national anthem?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 15, 2008)

xKagex said:


> the money. no second thoughts whatsoever.
> cuz here's the thing, I die. all that truth goes byebye. I get 10 billion, there's still some money there for if I have kids and such.
> 
> WYR streak across a hockey rink in the NHL durring the national anthem, or across a NFL football field durring the national anthem?



Football field, the hockey rink is filled with badass hockey players with skates on..ouchies.

WYR play golf during a thunderstorm or go skydiving in an area with a tornado?


----------



## Monak (Jul 15, 2008)

xKagex said:


> the money. no second thoughts whatsoever.
> cuz here's the thing, I die. all that truth goes byebye. I get 10 billion, there's still some money there for if I have kids and such.
> 
> WYR streak across a hockey rink in the NHL durring the national anthem, or across a NFL football field durring the national anthem?



NFL for two reasons , one , they will tackle you and hold you down so the ice would be freezing as hell and two , razor sharp skates and bare flesh just don't go well , one slighty slip and your minus a few toes and your pecker.

wyr buy a farm or buy the farm


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 15, 2008)

Buy a farm. I don't like the word _the._

Would you rather play PokÃ©mon or be a PokÃ©mon?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 15, 2008)

be a pokemon!!

would you rather be a digimon or a pokemon?


----------



## Monak (Jul 15, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Buy a farm. I don't like the word _the._
> 
> Would you rather play PokÃ©mon or be a PokÃ©mon?



I would so be a Mew 

wyr have telekinesis or pyrokinesis


----------



## xKagex (Jul 15, 2008)

digimon. that way I can be this cute cuddly thing, then evolve into this big evil beast, then after I'm done, go back to being cute and cuddly again

WYR eat a worm or a slug


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 15, 2008)

PokÃ©mon!
Would you rather stuck in a poorly made Xbox 360 game with no way to get out except for beating the game, or stuck on an amazing great but *extremely* difficult to finish Nintendo game with no way to get out but beat the ending?


----------



## xKagex (Jul 15, 2008)

Monak said:


> I would so be a Mew
> 
> wyr have telekinesis or pyrokinesis



telekenesis. there's so much more you can do.

WYR be mew or mewtwo


----------



## Monak (Jul 15, 2008)

xKagex said:


> telekenesis. there's so much more you can do.
> 
> WYR be mew or mewtwo



Mew 

wyr be a furry with awesome magic powers or a mentally challenged human.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 15, 2008)

Monak said:


> Mew
> 
> wyr be a furry with awesome magic powers or a mentally challenged human.



If by mentally challenged you mean insane and shameless? I've already taken that role. 

WYR be tame and pampered, or wild and forge for yourself?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 15, 2008)

Tame and... ( I don't like that verb, makes me sound like a diaperfur)

Wouldn you rather talk to the Tooth Fairy, or the Easter Bunny?


----------



## Monak (Jul 15, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Tame and... ( I don't like that verb, makes me sound like a diaperfur)
> 
> Wouldn you rather talk to the Tooth Fairy, or the Easter Bunny?



I would go with the easter bunny and hope it was a super sexy lady bunnymorph

wyr yiff for 30 minutes or cuddle with your mate for a few hours.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 15, 2008)

Yiff... NO, cuddle.... No, yiff...

Cuddle! X3

Would you rather play Final Fantasy or be stuck in a Kingdom Hearts game?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 15, 2008)

stuck in a Kingdom Hearts game...

WYR watch your best friend die or try to save a stranger from committing suicide?


----------



## xKagex (Jul 16, 2008)

mukichan said:


> stuck in a Kingdom Hearts game...
> 
> WYR watch your best friend die or try to save a stranger from committing suicide?



try save a stranger.

WYR Go skydiving or scuba diving?


----------



## Monarq (Jul 16, 2008)

skydiving. I cant' swim very well.

WYR clean a grandfather clock for 3 years or have your clock cleaned by the quarterback of the football team?


----------



## xKagex (Jul 16, 2008)

Monarq said:


> skydiving. I cant' swim very well.
> 
> WYR clean a grandfather clock for 3 years or have your clock cleaned by the quarterback of the football team?



*hands the quarterback a busted up alarm clock* CLEAN IT PRICK! lol.

WYR ski, snowboard, or snowblade?


----------



## Monarq (Jul 16, 2008)

ski

WYR eat 500 sheets of paper or 500 pencils?


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 16, 2008)

Paper, easily... pencils have lead in em...

Would you rather sleep with a gun or wake up and fight?


----------



## Oshy (Apr 25, 2014)

Sleep with a gun. By then I would be to tired to wake up and fight.


Would you rather be stuck with Honey Boo Boo or Mama June for the rest of your life?


----------



## Taralack (Apr 25, 2014)

Please check the date of the last response before posting.


----------

